# Android on FreeBSD



## gferenc88 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everybody,

Maybe it is not a big thing, but I have managed to run the Android OS with OpenGL support on FreeBSD.

Before we start, you must have enabled the Linuxulator and install the Linux base distribution from ports (emulators/linux_base-f10).

Here are the *ToDo-s*:

Install VirtualBox by using: [cmd=]# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose && make install clean[/cmd]
- You can find more details on the https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox site.
Download the pre-installed *VM* file located in the following link: http://androvm.org/Download/androVM_vbox86tp_4.1.1_r4-20121119-gapps-houdini-flash.ova.
You have to import it, to the VirtualBox by using the *File/Import Appliance/Open Appliance...* menu:
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/130204/test_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
Go to the *VM* network settings and set the "*Adapter 1*" to â€œHost Only Adapterâ€
Start the virtual machine. When the Android is loaded, go to the *Menu/androVM Configuration* and enable *OpenGL*.
Restart the *VM*. If you have a *firewall* with default deny policy, you have to enable the traffic *in/out* on the *vboxnet0* virtual adapter.
Finally you have to download the *VMPlayer*: http://androvm.org/Download/AndroVMplayer-linux32-20121119.tgz. Unpack the package copy the libraries to /compat/linux/usr/lib. When it is done, you can start the *VMPlayer* by clicking on it or from the shell (make it executable by using *chmod 755*).

Some screens:
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130204/13405883732_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130204/11858357081_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130204/11541033483_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------

